
Show HN: Udemy Clone Template built without code - levonterteryan
https://www.producthunt.com/posts/zeroqode-learning-platform-template
======
rpeden
Hey, thanks for sharing!

I see that this runs on Bubble. What do you think of Bubble? Although I write
code for a living, I'm very interested in alternative approaches to software
development.

In many ways, I feel like modern development is much harder to learn and is
less intuitive than it was 20 years ago using something like VB6.

~~~
meredydd
You should also check out Anvil ([https://anvil.works](https://anvil.works)).
It's even more like VB than Bubble is: you build the UI with drag-and-drop,
then write your code in a Python IDE. (Everything is Python, client-side as
well as server - no HTML or JS required.)

This probably makes it less accessible for non-programmers than Bubble, but it
does make it more powerful in the hands of someone who can code, and makes it
useful for bigger/more complex projects.

